# أريد أسماء كتب ومراجع خاصة بهندسة الفلزات



## فيكتور كلزي (23 أغسطس 2008)

أريد أسماء كتب ومراجع خاصة بهندسة الفلزات


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (23 أغسطس 2008)

انتا ممكن تدخل علي المكتبات اللي في المنتدي مباشرة وهتلاقي مراجع كتيرة 
اختار مكتبة هندسة البترول والمناجم والفلزات انا في قسم مناجم ودخلت المكتبة وحملت حاجات كتير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (29 أغسطس 2008)

*الملتقى حافل بالكثير من الكتب فى جميع فروع هندسة الفلزات 
هل تبحث عن كتاب معين ولم تجده*


----------



## السيد جيولوجي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا كتاب خاص رؤية الفلزات تحت المجهر : Atlas de pétrographie


----------



## abuahmad68 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أريد من مكتبة الملتقى أسماء كتب عن الهندسة المدنية باللغة العربية


----------



## محايد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*thermite*

من افضل ما قرأت من البحوث في علوم وهندسة المعادن ..وغيرها
كتبها مجموعة من العلماء وعلى رأسهم البرفسور Steven E. Jones
البحث/ الدراسة/ او الورقة تدور حول نوعين من المعادن ...
هذا التحقيق العلمي رائع وشيق للغاية وفيه معلومات غاية في الأهمية.


الرابط لتحميل ملف pdf ..الملف 25 صفحة ////التحميل اقل من دقيقة

http://www.bentham-open.org/pages/*******.php?TOCPJ/2009/00000002/00000001/7TOCPJ.SGM​


----------



## محايد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*افضل المراجع هي
ASTM sec A
مثال فقط
ASTM A182
ستانلس ستيل لدرجات حرارة متوسطة ومرتفعة*​


----------

